
rgb2cmyk – CUI tool for convert RGB image to CMYK image - app4soft
https://github.com/azelpg/rgb2cmyk
======
app4soft
More details available on its homepage.[0]

[0]
[http://azsky2.html.xdomain.jp/linux/rgb2cmyk.html](http://azsky2.html.xdomain.jp/linux/rgb2cmyk.html)

